# Medicaid Billing - Medicaid as secondar



## LStana (Jan 11, 2013)

In what instance can we bill Medicaid as secondary?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jan 11, 2013)

Whenever the patient has another insurance in addition the Medicaid.
Medicaid is always the payor of last resort, meaning it will always be secondary to any other insurance that the patient has.
We never bill Medicaid as primary to another insurance we always bill the commercial payor or Medicare first.


----------



## LStana (Jan 11, 2013)

*Medicaid Billing*

There is some confusion as to whether or not we can bill Medicaid secondary to a Medicaid Managed Care Program. Thank you.


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 11, 2013)

No, you cannot bill Medicaid secondary to a Medicaid Managed Care Plan.  The state contracts with the Managed Care Plan to provide services for their clients, this in effect takes the place of straight Medicaid.  You also cannot bill Medicaid if you do not participate in the Manged Care plan, the claim will be denied since all care is paid for by the Plan.  It's the same principle as the Medicare Advantage program.


----------

